# Towing speed?



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

How fast do you tow your boat? Mine is on a blue rock trailer and just wanted to know how fast you drive ? Today drove down to melbourne and was past by a truck pulling a bay boat probably going 80-85mph just figured thats way too fast. Anyone like to comment thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I get on i95 from Port Orange to NSB 50% of the time when fishing the lagoon. I'm a little embarrassed to say but I've gotten her up to 80mph+ before. I try to keep it right at the speed limit of 70mph though. We just got a new to us 2011 Toyota 4runner and she pulls my 2001 16' Waterman like a dream. I don't even know she's back there, hence why I had her up to 80mph. I have a Galvanize Ramlin trailer with 14" wheels and it looks like my tires are for a car not a trailer. I bought the skiff used so I don't know what kind they are. I'll check this weekend when I pick the skiff up to go out. The guy did tell me he had the trailer beefed up at Ramlin to tow from Atlanta to Sanibel Island twice a year. So to answer your question. I think it all depends on what your towing, what your towing with, and how nice your trailer is with what size tires. We previously owned a 2009 Toyota Tacoma 4cyl 2wheel drive and I would only tow her around 65mph. That truck was a turd and couldn't get out of its own way. It also was a lot to stop the skiff. Even with how light she is, she cant weigh over 1,000lbs (Boat, motor, trailer, and gear.)


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Towing speed is an important topic. Most aren't aware that trailer tires aren't meant (designed) to go faster than 65 mph....

I tow my rig (old Maverick ) 20,000 miles a year for almost 20 years now -and I've learned the hard way.... I set my cruise control at 65 and that's how I roll, period. I routinely get a full year on my tires as well. If you ever see what a steel belted radial can do to both fender and nearby wiring when it blows at high speed you'll understand why.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I tow at 65. Not to say my diesel can't tow my boat faster if need be.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lemaymiami is right on point. Check the speed rating on your trailer tires. Most ST (special trailer) tires have a speed rating of 65 mph. Because of the way trailer tires are constructed, they are especially vulnerable to heat build up and blowouts at higher speeds.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

One other thing to think about is the wheel bearings. The trailer shops around me carry sweatshop made wheel bearings that do not exude confidence, to put it mildly. Trailer tires will turn faster because they are smaller, so I don't think about them as a place to save a buck by using harbor freight quality stuff. Timken makes good trailer bearing kits, and they are not big money.

http://www.timken.com/en-us/products/bearings/productlist/automotivekits/trailer/Pages/standard.aspx#

For speed, I just go with the flow.

Also, take a look at those tires at least every 5 years or so. :-?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

goodyear marathon tires are the only way to go for towing at high speed --- if you get that trailer swaying because of a necessary evasive maneuver--good luck----- think about it!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

When I bought my boat it was on an EZ loader that was a turd. The tires were off the shelf tire/wheel combos from Academy sports and had reliable brand oil bath hubs. I don't hate the hubs like I use to but I changed the wheels, tires and suspension. 

With the old tires and suspension the trailer was sketchy at anything over 60mph. For those of you that have driven in Louisiana you know that hitting a pot hole at that speed makes things interesting. I was less worried about blowouts and more worried about the suspension not being able to settle after high speed bumps or wind blats from passing other vehicles. 

Now that everything has been replaced with quality parts I routinely run 75 without a worry. I keep a spare set of hubs but so far the reliable brand oil bath hubs have been 100% for over a year with zero service.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> goodyear marathon tires are the only way to go for towing at high speed --- if you get that trailer swaying because of a necessary evasive maneuver--good luck----- think about it!


If I only had a dollar for every Goodyear Marathon tire I've changed on the side of the road while towing out triple axel boat trailer....

About towing speed, I look at it this way. Your truck tire are much larger than your boat tires. Think of how many revolutions your truck tires are making at 80, now think of how many revolutions your trailer tires are making to keep up at 80. I am just not comfortable towing long distances at 80+ mph. I keep it at 70 or below and I've never had an issue. Saves some $$ on gas too !


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

"If I only had a dollar for every Goodyear Marathon tire I've changed on the side of the road while towing out triple axel boat trailer...."

Interesting. 

So, what are u using instead?

Any problems w/ them?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I keep it at 70 max. Been using a carslile radial without any issues for the past year. I feel much better having a steel belted radial compared to some of my old trailers with bias ply.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

I never get above 70 and stay in the FAR RIGHT LANE unless I pass someone. 

Nothing pisses me off more than driving on I-4 and passing all these yayhoos in the fast/middle lane going 5-10mph under the speed limit.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I don't go over 60. I've seen what can happen, when towing to fast. I'm not in a hurry to get anywhere, ever. Plus, I prefer my boat to stay right side up. Besides, unless you're towing hundreds of miles one way. You're only going to save a few minutes, by speeding anyways. So between the possibilities of tickets, unnecessary accidents and gas consumption, it's just not really worth it in my opinion. It's like the idiots that speed around town. Blowing by you, doing 20 over, then you get to the next red light and they're a car or 2 in front of you. Stupid is, as stupid does... I suppose. When you know as many people, as I have, that have died from either their own stupidity or the stupidity of others while driving. You tend to slow it down and think a little more. Life is short... but, it can be even shorter when you're an idiot with a leadfoot.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

65 tops


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I run 13" tires at 70 all the time and up to 75 whenever air temps are under 85F. I just make sure to feel the temps of the hubs and tires on both sides when I stop. If they're too hot to hold you're hand on them, then something is wrong and a failure is in your near future. If your trailer tires are wearing unevenly, something is wrong and a failure is in your near future. If you can wiggle a trailer tire with your hands, something is wrong and a failure is in your near future.

When I've stopped to help people with trailer tire problems over the years I am usually able to see some sign of maintenance neglect somewhere on the trailer and/or tow vehicle, and am not surprised to learn they don't have a spare, jack, or lug wrench that fits the trailer.

There is a safety margin engineered into pretty much everything, but that margin cannot cover lack of maintenance for extended periods.

You can fix a flat, but "You can't fix stupid."


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few items I forgot to mention this morning (in the dark next to a motel waiting on my anglers...). I go down the road with two spare tires for a single axle trailer... and that ought to tell you how I approach the whole deal... Every day I work I'm clocking nearly 200 miles round trip (and as usual tonight's run up from Flamingo wasn't much fun at all...). Although I run at 65 day in and day out, I'll kick it up to nearly 80 in a passing situation if I have to (but only for a moment, knowing I could regret it...). These days I run Loadstar radials and highly recommend them. I ran cheap Carlisles before that and still got a good year's worth out of them... if a road hazard didn't jump up and bite you.

Now for what comes on a new trailer (oh boy, don't get me started).... to put it mildly anything that will allow you to drive your brand new trailer home is what most manufacturers use... 

When I came back to guiding in 1996 I popped five trailer tires in one year (and never got to change a tire in daylight.. out on some lonely road or next to screaming four lane traffic in rush hour...). You haven't lived until you find that while changing out a tire that you're standing on a fire ant hill.... My problem back then was that I thought I should keep to whatever the manufacturer put on my trailer... Big mistake - but you learn. 

About ten years ago I needed a brand new trailer (the old one died in spectacular fashion when the axle snapped). That old trailer had nearly 350,000 miles on it - who knew? At any rate the new trailer came with Goodyear Marathon tires and I thought that I was finally doing things right, running premium tires. I didn't get 15,000 on either tire, or the spare.... My cheap Carlisles performed a lot better. I later found that you couldn't give away those Marathons to anyone that knew about them. They have a poor reputation among every one I know.... of course this is just my opinion (for all you lawyers out there).

Now for a topic that no one's mentioned. Many aren't running enough tire on their trailer (particularly when you get into larger boats). If anyone is interested that's a whole 'nother topic that I've had to learn more about than I ever wanted to....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That is a recommendation that can not be questioned.

I have added the website for Kenda tires maker of loadstar


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.boatus.com/magazine/trailering/archives/what-to-know-about-trailer-tires.asp


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

65 on my 13" tires and Loadmaster Trailer

Have no idea what make tire I have but there new


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I always do 80 on the turnpike to the keys, but it's only for less than 2 hours


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

i now have Radial C tires on my fat boat trialer

last year I took it to NC and was told to inflate to 35 lbs I did and I had inside wear on the tires and hit a bump/hole in NC and busted a tire and rim :-X ( thank you Walmart got me back to Atlanta)

Now I have a new rim, that is used and needs painting and new tires that are inflated to 45-49 lbs

I still go 65 on long trips which are all I take since I live inland


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For everyone that tows.... Look on the side of your trailer tires for the load rating. It will say something like "1378lbs @ 50psi". For your tires to carry the load intended, inflate them to the psi number shown (yes, 50lbs is right if your tires are rated for it). If you run under-inflated your tires can't carry as much load.... (wait for it....) and they'll heat up more than you want (which also shortens their life -- another of those "ask me how I know moments").

Trailer tires are a hassle. The idea is that they should be as trouble free as possible - all of us have to work at making that happen. By the way, road hazards (potholes, curbs, road debris) have a terrible effect on trailer tires since your trailer doesn't have any shock absorbers at all.... I've actually blown a tire that was less than one month old - solely due to a road hazard.... If you read my previous post, I carry two spares for a single axle trailer. It's a lonely feeling after you change out a flat and know you no longer have a spare (with 100 miles to go...).

I'll get down off of my soapbox now.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like having one boat in Mingo and one at home would be a game changer for you. That's an obscene amount of towing


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I tow 200 miles roughly each way to the TX coast here from Austin. A good 80 miles of that is toll way where the speed limit is 85 - you'll get ran over going 65!

I do tow at 75 normally, but here's the deal - I meticulously take care of my tires and check them before each trip. Make sure they are inflated, check for nails, check the lug nuts, check the spare. I also make sure my trailer is in good shape, including well greased hubs. I also check for uneven wear on the tires. If something isn't right, I'll replace the tire. Shoot, I just changed all four of my tires last year (2 on each boat, obviously), and one spare.

Sounds like a lot, but it is a piece of mind too. Buying good tires is key.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mr Lemay

i always like you post. your out there and know what the hell can happen


----------



## vmgator (Jul 5, 2012)

In my experience, people's care and concern for their trailers and tires is directly proportional to the amount of trailer failure they've suffered through. I haven't reached Bob's level yet, but I only trailer my boat about 3000 miles a year, and my longest round trips are about 160 miles. I carry a spare tire and a spare hub assembly. I probably change out the grease in the hubs more often than needed and I check the tire pressure often. 

I've never used my Boat US coverage for my boat, but I've had to use it twice for my trailers. 

It blows me away when I see folks with tiny backyard trailers for lawnmowers and stuff blowing by me on the interstate at 85 mph.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK I did some research

I have radial tires (13") on my Loadmaster trailer 
The tires say to inflate to 50 lbs. cold
they are rated for 1360 lbs.
my boat weighs 1500 motor 475
Don't know how much the trailer weighs


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been researching this trying to find a trailer tire that IS rated for more than 65mph. I can't find any. Can someone point me to a list of tires and speed ratings, or at least name a few that are rated for higher speeds?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think there is a specific rating for speed - I think it is a recommendation. Like others said, if your truck as an 18" tire and you are going 75 mph, a 13" tire is turning significantly more rpms. That tire is going 90.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

Vertigo - Look up Khumo 857 radial series, D load rating and Q speed rating(99mph).. Run these on two trailers at 70-80mph and no issues.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Traffic accidents are rarely accidents - they're caused by someone doing something stupid or illegal. Trailering a boat at 80 - 85 is both. 

My saltwater trips from Atlanta include 650 - 1000 freeway miles. It's a huge temptation to run above 70 to get to the water or to get home quicker - then I remind myself of the wrecks or their aftermath I've witnessed.


----------



## Mattcorrell (Mar 16, 2014)

I work in construction and tow my 7000lb trailer everywhere I go. I live in Florida but travel up and down the east coast any where from 40 to 60k miles a year. I always run 75-80 on the interstate. I have upgraded to a larger tire 14" to 15" and also upgraded to a load E tire. I have a new diesel and its needed more for stopping then going fast. Any truck or suv can pull fast but stopping is a much bigger problem. Running at that speed is not normal and if you do you need to be prepared if you do so. I've had tires blown and not noticed until you see smoke behind me in the mirrors. By that time the fender is pretty much gone. Now this is a big dual axle box trailer and not my boat.I would never travel that fast with a single axle trailer, if the tire goes and the rim digs in good your in for one hell of a ride. If your tires are not at the right psi they will heat up to fast and cause blow outs.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Maxxis trailer tires lifer right here. 5 year warranty!!! 

My house to ramp 99 miles one way at 70mph.
Had one fail at 4 years old and got a brand new one for free.

See it here.
http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?169762-Maxxis-trailer-tires-ROCK!&highlight=maxxis+tire


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been running 205/75R14 vanguard str tires towing my Maverick HPX-t. I haven't had any problems. Been up to mosquito lagoon twice. Flamingo and chokoloskee over a couple dozen times, out of Lauderdale. I usually cruise around 70. Ive had 3 blow outs though and the were all Goodyear marathons.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

65mph everywhere and not because of trailer tires of hubs just because i get better mpg while towing.
(I did read somewhere a while back most trailer tires are really only rated for 65mph but that may have just been a myth)


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I had a spare tire come off at 75 when I hit some grooves pavement. It made a loud bang and scared the crap out of me then bounced 20ft into the air off the pavement, luckily it went into the ditch on the right and not into traffic.... now I religiously trailer at 65.

Anything over 70 is asking for trouble


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Depends.... If slack tide ... 65... If tide is starting to roll where I need it? I am pleading the 5th


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Rookiemistake said:


> How fast do you tow your boat? Mine is on a blue rock trailer and just wanted to know how fast you drive ? Today drove down to melbourne and was past by a truck pulling a bay boat probably going 80-85mph just figured thats way too fast. Anyone like to comment thanks


Mine is a blue rock as well. 10 years old. I like to stay around 65 max.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I recently towed mine about 230 miles each way. I was pretty nervous the whole way. It has the 8" generic trailer tires on it rated for 600lbs a piece. Has anybody swapped to a 10 or 12" tire with any negative effect? Im really wanting to do this for peace of mind.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

90% of all blowouts are from under inflated (flat) tires. Check your tires and hubs every time you stop. Feel if there is any heat. Pre trip/Post trip every use. If you post trip, you can find the problem and have more time to repair instead of finding the problem before you leave and are now late or have to cancel your trip. Don't buy junk!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad to see this old thread brought back to life.... All of my lessons about towing came each time with a box of bandaids....


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Glad to see this old thread brought back to life.... All of my lessons about towing came each time with a box of bandaids....


Well after my ride home Sunday from choko. I decided to see what everyone thought was a safe towing speed. Only because I had a guy blow by me doing around 80-90 towing his hells bay.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

G_straus822 said:


> Well after my ride home Sunday from choko. I decided to see what everyone thought was a safe towing speed. Only because I had a guy blow by me doing around 80-90 towing his hells bay.


Don't you know HBs are special and can do what they want


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys I blew a hub coming home this weekend. Didn't even know it, thank God for this thread cause I didn't go past 65 and camped in the right lane. Got home and the right hub was smoking and had grease splatter on the starboard side of skiff. And this happened to a guy who religiously greases his hubs. So from this day forward I'm bringing 2 sets of complete bearing replacements, a hammer, wire snippers to snip the cotter pin, needle nose pliers, and a channel lock.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The mechanism on a "blown hub" is deadly simple... As you're going down the road your bearing fails - then overheats, causing the grease (or other lube...) to expand until the internal pressure pushes out your dust cap (or bearing buddy), allowing the remaining grease to spin out of the hub... As you noted, you were very lucky since once the grease is gone total destruction isn't far off. If the bearing disintegrates... the next thing in the sequence is the wheel comes off (hopefully before the spindle -the item the bearings and hub rides on..... snaps.... ). Just another in the long list of "ask me how I know" propositions. Glad you made out okay....


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Bob, you are 100% correct. After talking with FloatOn I either hit a bump and knocked the dust cap off, or have been actually filling the hub with too much grease which can expand with heat and also pop the cap off. Who knew - maybe I was just overzealous with the grease gun? Whatever happened, the dust cap popped off, spun all the grease out, and completely destroyed one bearing and the other annealed onto the spindle. I had to get a blow torch to heat that bearing ring to get it off, but the destroyed bearing ground and etched the crap out of the spindle. Since my axle doesn't have removable spindles, I just bought a new axle and will be dropping the old one tonight. Tough lesson to learn; I've got newfound respect for you considering how far each year you tow.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I switched from ST trailer tires to passenger car tires in the last year and cruise around 80 now. Running Cooper 195/70R14 91T tires are speed rated for 118 mph and max load of 1700 pounds. Thats the weight of my whole rig so I'm only running them at 50% load capacity. Running disc brake rated automotive grease has been keeping my hubs cool. And they balance so well I think my trailer is riding smoother than my truck. 

Running 80 mph versus 65mph for the drive from Orlando to Florida City cuts over a half hour off my trip. The biggest difference between rolling out for the Keys at 3:00 am on a Saturday morning than 2:30 is the lower number of drunk drivers on the road in Orlando and still finding a parking spot at the boat ramp in the Keys.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad you replaced that axle... by the way the intelligent individual who said "you either knocked the cap off or put too much grease..." is just plain wrong. That cap came off for one reason only - as the grease heats up with a bad bearing it expands slowly but surely -until it just plain forces the cap off (and that goes for any cap, whether a 'bearing buddy', an ordinary dust cap, etc. When that internal pressure builds as the grease or oil expands, it's going to come off....
Around ten years ago I had a bearing go bad, push off the bearing buddy after the hub got hot - and I thought that by replacing bearings and hub I was home free. I didn't find out how wrong I was until the spindle snapped a few months later while I was accelerating into a turn.... End result a totalled trailer (the frame diamonded due to the sideways impact as what was left of the axle hit the pavement and torqued everything to perdition....). I found out later that a really hot hub not only can mean a grooved spindle but also a weakened, brittle spindle just waiting to bite me... I came home following the flat bed wrecker that day looking at my skiff and what was left of that trailer all the way home.....

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just actually put two new Goodyear tires on the trailer today after noticing some sidewall dry rot on the old tires. Not taking that chance on the highway.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lord.... down here in south Florida Goodyear Marathon tires (their standard trailer tire...) have such a poor reputation that you couldn't give them away.... Hope you get better service out of them than I did on the one set that came with a new trailer that I bought a few years back.... Keep a close eye on them.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

How can you tell when you have enough grease on the bearings?


----------

